# Problem with Sharp 40LE830 3D TV



## Unknown122 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've recently bought a Sharp 40LE830 3D TV. I watch movies or videos clips via usb flash memory, and have two problems:

1. srt subtitles are not displayed, although srt file has the same title as the video file and is in the same folder. Is this TV supposed to display srt subtitles?

2. Auto 3D detect option is on, but doesn't work. It's not a big deal when the 3D video file is side by side or top and bottom, because I can manually set the TV on 3D mode. But when the 3D video file is frame-packed, I have no way of setting the TV on 3D mode, and glasses don't work. How can I watch these kind of movies?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

1) you may have to contact Sharp. The supported video types and codecs are noted in the User Manual, but I see no reference to subtitle support. I should also add, from statements made in other topics, Sharp doesn't appear to support subtitle playback.

2) There are several different 3D formats in use. TV's don't always support all versions. Based on what you are seeing, I'd say that format is not supported...or at least no that file type using that format.


----------

